# Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP help



## znippan (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a problem, its like this..

I know you can enable the NetBIOS over TCP/IP in network connections under the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) settings in "WINS".. But i really need to know how i can do this with the command prompt or in a batch file.
Somebody did say that i can use this command: set broadcastnameresolution {enable|disable}.. But when i type that it says that that "name" doesent exist. I'm swedish and have an swedish computer so it's mabye that ?? i need help :normal: i'm getting frustrated. :normal:


----------

